# /3723187/Datei.rar -> datei.php?id=3723187&name=Datei



## Spranta (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

ich habe mich schon durch etliche Tutorials gelesen aber leider keine Lösung gefunden. Ich möchte das wen einer die URL
http://test.tld/3723187/Datei.rar öffnet es sich die Datei http://test.tld/datei.php?id=3723187&name=Datei.rar geöffnet wird. Weis einer wie ich das umsetzte?
Danke schonmal im vorraus

Gruß 
Spranta


----------



## ronin (10. Oktober 2006)

Mod Rewrite ist dein Freund.


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule  ^([0-9]*)/([-a-z0-9]*)/?$ /datei.php?id=$1&name=$2 [NC,L]
```


Grüße, ronin


----------



## Spranta (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

@ronin 
leider funktioniert es nicht es kommt nur Error 404


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

so könnte es klappen:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule  ^([0-9]+)/([^/]+)$ /datei.php?id=$1&name=$2 [L]
```

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Spranta (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ok es funktioniert doch. Ich muste nur bei datei.php den kompletten Pfad angeben wo die Datei liegt dan ging es.


----------

